
President Morsi under house arrest in Egypt. - teawithcarl
https://twitter.com/sultanalqassemi/status/352448192752787456
======
teawithcarl
Top aide to President Morsi -- Facebook post.

"military coup"

I'm aware this may be my last Facebook post.

[https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=618096081548153&set=a....](https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=618096081548153&set=a.522553531102409.121628.522537587770670&type=1&theater&refsrc=http%3A%2F%2Ft.co%2FpXaLA6wQeQ&_rdr)

------
teawithcarl
1) Al Hayat first stated this. (unconfirmed)

2) Masry El Youm also reports --

Morsi placed under house arrest.

[http://t.co/vBzs0ATTXB](http://t.co/vBzs0ATTXB)

